# Do dogs understand the word "no"?



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

When you correct your dog, do you use the word "no", or do you use another correction word?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

For me it depends on the reason. 
This morning I took the dogs out in the yard. My horse was near the gate and I watched my older dog kind of slinking toward him which normally means he was going charge the gate and bark. Just before he started to charge I yelled "NO" he stopped and turned around and came toward me.
I use "Leave it" if the dog is in the act of doing something like eating cat food or touching something I don't want.
For my dogs "NO" means stop immediately.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Like any other word, you'd need to teach them what it means for them to understand it. There are times when I use it, but more frequently I use a negative marker like "ah ah", or "ACK!".


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I try really hard not to use everyday words for obedience, for the simple reason we use them all the time.

For instance:

I've been really working on obedience with Delgado and teaching him voice commands along with the hand signals. He was at my parents yesterday morning and she was feeding the dogs breakfast and asking her cocker spaniel to "sit" when she was giving her the food. She said the command a few times and each time she heard a "thump" noise, she looked over and every time she used the command Delgado would stop eating and sit, then look at her and go back to eating, only to stop and sit again after she said the command again to Lady. She wasn't talking to him but because he heard the command he obeyed it

By the fourth time he was obviously getting annoyed at being interrupted and confused.

Now I'm rethinking doing english commands, I might do german instead. I've never had a dog before that's SO obedient he listens to *everything* you say. Jazzy is great, but I have to say her name normally to get to look at me before giving a command


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Is there a place where I can find a list/pictures of hand signals?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Try:

Dog Training Hand Signals


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

On my seasoned dogs I can use my tone "You'd better not even think about it...." or "I can't see you..." and they know what I want. They aren't being corrected, yet. They are being warned. 

My new puppy utilizing "no" does nothing for him. He understands "leave it" and will comply 75% of the time. However, if he is about to make a bad decision, like grab a mouthful of horse poop, I can say "Eck!" and he'll stop 99% of the time. 

If he squishes his crack ridden body under the bed, I can say, "Psssst!" and he'll come out, pronto. If I call him, then he thinks it's a game and will scoot all along under the bed - don't know why. The moment I make a strange noise, then I become more interesting to him then the dust bunnies under the bed.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Cheerful1 said:


> Is there a place where I can find a list/pictures of hand signals?


My husband taught our boy some tactical hand signals. He's very proud of himself for that. lol


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Ours understands the word. If hubby uses it - she ignores me.

But then, that's true for virtually all words from me. Appears as tho she's gone on strike about listening to me.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

My dogs definitely understand the word and stop 100% of the time. My older dog will respond to it just by me whispering it if she is within hearing range,but the younger one needs something a little more firm as far as tone goes.


----------

